# Gay cruising/hookups (seriously)



## Miria1108

Hi everyone

I need to translate the terms 'Gay cruising' and 'gay hookups', but have found nothing at all that would help me. I'm not even sure if one would even translate such a word? 

Would you leave as is?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## fennofiili

Miria1108 said:


> I need to translate the terms 'Gay cruising' and 'gay hookups'



Where can we find the definitions of these terms and some examples of their usage?

I wonder whether they are terms at. People often call vague phrases and even slogans “terms”.

(By definition, a term is a word or phrase that has an exact meaning. A term has often been formed for specific use in the defined meaning, but it may also be a common language expression to which a specialized, restricted meaning has been assigned in some context.)


----------



## Miria1108

Hi, thank you for the reply, fennofiili! Both of these definitions are from Urban Dictionary. The client I am helping is basically a dating agency for gay men. 

Cruising definition:

a : to search (as in public places) for a sexual partner. 
ex. Let's go cruising the streets for a sex partner. 


Hookup definition:

to hook up is to do anything from make-out to have sex, with someone you are not in a relationship with
ex. I met a girl at a party and afterwards we went back to her place and hooked up

I suppose 'gay' isn't necessarily a part of the term, just a qualifier in this case.

In any case, thanks for the help!


----------



## fennofiili

Miria1108 said:


> Both of these definitions are from Urban Dictionary. The client I am helping is basically a dating agency for gay men.



So this is about colloquial or slang expressions, not terms.



> Cruising definition:
> 
> a : to search (as in public places) for a sexual partner.
> ex. Let's go cruising the streets for a sex partner.



What comes to my mind is “iskeminen”, a name of action derived from the verb “iskeä”, which means primarily “to hit, to strike”, but also getting a sex partner. It is normally resultative in such a meaning, i.e. expresses successful action, so it’s really not about searching. But we could say “Lähdetään iskemään tyttöjä” to mean “Let’s go searching for girls (with sexual intentions of some kind)”.



> Hookup definition:
> 
> to hook up is to do anything from make-out to have sex, with someone you are not in a relationship with
> ex. I met a girl at a party and afterwards we went back to her place and hooked up



I’m not sure I fully understand the meaning, but it seems that there is no direct counterpart in Finnish. The example sentence could be translated as “Tapasin juhlissa tytön, ja jälkeenpäin menimme hänen luokseen ja meillä oli juttu.” This would leave it open what actually happened, though it suggests sexual intercourse. The expression “meillä oli juttu” means literally “we had a thing”, but “juttu” would here be understood as somehow referring to sex – it would be even clearer if the expression “yhden yön juttu” (one night’s thing) were used.



> I suppose 'gay' isn't necessarily a part of the term, just a qualifier in this case.



The attribute makes things even more difficult. The common word for gay is “homo”. It used to be prerogative, and can still be used that way (e.g. “Senkin homo!” means about “You faggot!” as a blame, usually not really saying anything about sexual orientation), but it is widely accepted as a neutral word now. The word “homoseksuaali” is possible, too, but very clumsy. “Homo” can refer to either sex; the word “homomies” (= gay man) can be used for clarity if needed.

But you cannot use a noun like “homo” as such as an attribute. “Homo iskeminen” would really be taken as using “homo” as an insulting adjective. “Homojen iskeminen”, using the genitive plural of “homo”, is possible, but it really sounds like some non-gay people are trying to get sex contact with gay people.

If “gay cruising” means something (an online service?) where gay people can meet other gay people to search for sexual partners, I’m afraid the Finnish text would need be written to reflect the specific meaning in a context. E.g. “Iskupaikka homoille” would mean “Hitting place for gays” and might be suitable in some context.


----------



## Corintio44

There are lots of different slang words in Spanish for "hooking up" or "cruising."  I suppose each country has it's own.

Ligar is a term that I think is probably used in many countries.  It would be easier to give you a translation if you provided the entire sentence, but I think "ligar con otros hombres" would work.


----------



## Määränpää

*hookups*


> to hook up is to do anything from make-out to have sex, with someone you are not in a relationship with


How about "säätöä"/"säpinää"/"sutinaa"? Too funny? 

*cruising*


> to search (as in public places) for a sexual partner


Like the original English word, the loanword "kruisailu" has different meanings and one of them seems to be this, but I don't know how common it actually is to use the word in this sense. (And does anyone still search for partners outdoors in 2015 when there are gay bars and websites and apps?)


----------

